# North Fork South Platte Access



## steerknarf (Jun 27, 2011)

Driving up through West Creek and along to Deckers earlier this week, I noticed TWO paddlers within 15-ish miles of driving. Is paddling (IK) even allowed on this stretch of the Platte? My buddy at Raftmasters in Canon mentioned that property owners in this area have been known to stretch fence from bank to bank. Is this still true? I'd like to paddle some of that stretch (even the south fork). Can someone provide some info? Where is a good put-in? take-out? are there notable hazards? park regulations? Thanks.


----------

